# HELP!! Ramp near Hockingport, OH?



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm heading down to Hockingport this week and I plan to bring my boat. Is there a ramp in HOckingport? The closest I could find was up the Hocking in a town called coolville. If anyone can help me find a closer map, I'd be grateful. Thanks in advance, Steve


----------



## oldcat (Jul 29, 2008)

There is a ramp near the mouth of the Hocking River in Hockingport. It may be private and a small charge., I can't remember. It is actually up the Hocking a few hundred yards. If you can"t find it, check with Swartzel Marine in Hockingport for help. Good Luck.


----------



## plainolhunter (Nov 15, 2007)

Steve,

There are many campgrounds around the mouth of the Hocking River most of which have boat ramps. They normally charge $2-3 to lunch but they will save you a lot of time, it is almost all no wake from the ramp up at rt 50. 

Good Luck !!!


----------

